# breeding blue wing archangels/american show racers



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

something i learned from a pigeon breeder today at an auction, that when you breed an Andalusian colored copper blue archangel wing cock to a regular blue wing archangel hen, the offspring will be rare colors of blue. That would explain why no two babies i have produced from my pair of blue wings have been the same color. & the blue indigo I kept back from them is really cool. Thought i would share that.

There was a guy at the auction selling out of his show racers. some were race winners. If i would have had the money, space, and they weren't crammed thirty to a cage(you have to buy by the head no matter how many) , I would have picked up several of them. They looked that nice. I am thinking about getting some show racers, just for show, once I get the space. I know a another breeder who often sells many of his birds at a local auction & some of his birds look excellent and do win races. Is this a 'sale-able' breed, and would they be worth investing in? I really like the red check variety in this breed. & I think it would be neat to raise a few, and fly them. they'd be non pedigreed when sold at the auctions though.


----------

